# Will rbp's that are siblings breed together?



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I read on some other threads that it is absolutely necessary to get reds from different parents (ie from different stores)in order to obtain breeding pairs. Is this true? Will they never inbreed?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> I read on some other threads that it is absolutely necessary to get reds from different parents (ie from different stores)in order to obtain breeding pairs. Is this true? Will they never inbreed?
> [snapback]1185670[/snapback]​


its true


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

They will not inbreed!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

umm i beg to differ. i believe they will inbreed.
wes


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

they will inbreed.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

does anyone have experience inbreeding them?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

talk to crosshair223 i think he might have.not for sure though.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Reds will not interbreed with their own batch. If they are from one batch they will not breed.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I betcha they will interbreed


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

so what's the consensus here?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I betcha they will interbreed
> [snapback]1185837[/snapback]​


 You wanna bet?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Slim said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > I betcha they will interbreed
> ...


Sure, ask nubsmoke, he grew his breeders from babies to adults, and they breed


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ewww "Retarded Natts" Will The Retards Breed Then?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they've been overbred so much, being from the same batch doesn't matter.

_to the bat signal_


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, they will inbreed. The ones that I raised and bred were from the same fry hatching. I originally bought 50 from Pedro and raised them and out of them I got a couple pairs of breeders. I think the only time they won't inbreed is if their sisters are ugly :rasp: .


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Damn well I read somewhere that Piranha are smart and wont inbreed like us humans do.







I mean um nevermind.


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

i have breed from the some family


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

as far as i know most fish will inbreed. with most fancy fish that end up in genus specific shows (bettas, guppies, mollies) you actually want sibling pairs because it will cement certain traits.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> . I think the only time they won't inbreed is if their sisters are ugly :rasp: .


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i think they will inbreed because their characteristics are so similar, virtually impossible to see differences. Also they are not as complex as other animals are so it is ok for them to inbreed.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

is that like " line breeding"??


----------

